# Wow SÜchtig



## Shakan (27. August 2006)

WOW Sucht


So eins muss ja mal gesagt werden 
ich bekomme keine Unterstützung von meiner Frau bei 
meiner WOW Sucht. 
Wie ihr ja alle wisst ist diese Sucht ja ein ernstes Thema ! 

Seid dem letzten Mittwoch wo durch Updaten der Server 
es nicht möglich war zu spielen ist mir eines klar geworden 
es muss ein Ersatzplan her. Sofort machte ich mich auf die 
Suche und fand auch prompt die Lösung. 

Ich habe mir im Internet dieses Kostüm fuer meine Frau 
bestellt.   

Siehe Foto : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Plan war meine Frau Melanie in Epic Mount 
umzubenennen und auf ihr durchs ganze Haus zu reiten. 

Sobald wir dann im Garten angekommen wären 
hätte ich sie dann als mein Begleiter den 
Nachbarshund Rambo(Rotweiler 60 Elite) angreifen lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die Aggro auch bei meinem Begleiter bleibt wärend 
ich sie im Kampf heile ( Plaster zuschmeissen aus sicherer Entfernung) 
habe ich ihr extra schon Hundkuchen in das kostüm eingenäht. 

Sicherlich findet ihr jetzt auch wau was hat der Shakan von Alleria 
doch fuer gute Ideen . 

Doch jetzt kommt der Hammer Leute die will das nicht machen. 
Könnt ihr das verstehen ? 


Da das so nicht weiter geht , 
fordere ich alle Spieler aus meiner Umgebung auf sich 
Mittwochs bei mir vor der Türe zu einer Demonstration zu treffen . 
Um meiner Frau klar zu machen das sie die 
Sucht ernst nehmen muss und ihren Teil dazu 
beitragen kann diese Entzugserscheinungen zu minimieren . 

P.S. 
Falls mein Begleiter im Kampf sterben würde und ich mich 
Erfolgreich Tod gestellt hätte, 
könnte ich immer noch mein Tier wiederbeleben(Lebensversicherung) 

Lebensversicherung = Geld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geld = 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also alles kein Problem .

Euer Shakan von Alleria


----------



## trizzorb (29. August 2006)

hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... freak


----------



## Draxor (30. August 2006)

looool zu geil ^^

Naja ich kann auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen wieso sie das nicht mitmachen will aber solche kranken Leute solls ja geben die ohne WoW auskommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinge (31. August 2006)

LOL, ich liebe WoW und die dazugehörigen Spinner^^


----------



## Y0sh1. (1. September 2006)

Hi,

Hmm, wie siehts mit den Buffs aus?

Was is dein Equip? 2H Waffe - Vorschlaghammer | 1H Waffe - Spaten?

MfG,
Y0sh1


----------



## superöcher (11. September 2006)

Jaaaa ich glaube wenn ich jeden tag nicht 1 std spielen und wenn es nur farmen ist bekomme ich schlechte laune !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weidner (13. September 2006)

Da frag ich mich echt, wie ich es locker vier Wochen ohne WoW ausgehalten habe.. ach ja... ICH HAB GEARBEITET  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sluggish (15. September 2006)

Coole Story.................. ICh weiß auch nich, wie ich es jedesmal aushalte, nur am Wochenende spieln kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincent (7. Oktober 2006)

http://wwWisst ihr was relativitätsverlust ist? DAS


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Oktober 2006)

Kleiner Tipp: Wenn du dir ne hässliche Frau suchst, ist der Hund im Dauerfear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CSC_Psycho (9. Oktober 2006)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Wenn du dir ne hässliche Frau suchst, ist der Hund im Dauerfear
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm ...  naja bin mal gespannt was sich noch so alles tun


----------



## Bl1nd (10. Oktober 2006)

Hmmm, WoW-Sucht.....

Gestehen, absolut süchtig!


----------



## myS4D (11. Oktober 2006)

LoL das Video is ja ma Roflig


----------



## Delhoven (13. Oktober 2006)

Coole Idee n1 aber wenn die Alte gewiped wird, wer kümmert sich dann Abends um die erste Hilfe wenns mit den Ladys auf der Karre nicht klappt?

also ich sag mal Murlocs sind ganz gut im Bett, fühlt sich an wie ein Schaaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fallenwidow (5. November 2006)

boa.......ich liebe wow..........nur freaks unterwegs (genau wie ich)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blueice (5. November 2006)

Voll die hammer Story echt nett


----------



## Sprotti (6. November 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das is suchti


----------



## zocker40000 (15. November 2006)

also wenn ich nicht wow spiele knabber ich an meinen nägeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber jetzt im ernst man sollte auch mal raus gehen und nicht immer instanzen abklopfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (19. Februar 2008)

Lol, ganz nette Idee, aber trozdem is das krank, deine arme Frau...naja trozdem lustig du Freak! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (19. Februar 2008)

den Mob vom Mount angreifen lassen ??? 
wie noob is das denn ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (19. Februar 2008)

Darf ich auch mal auf deiner Frau reiten ? . . . . (HUUUUUUST)


----------

